

A neural algorithm mimicking artistic style - myth_buster
https://i.imgur.com/sb8dHcY.png

======
myth_buster
_Paper_ : [http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.06576](http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.06576)

 _Related discussion on the paper_ :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10141516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10141516)

 _Additional example_ : [http://imgur.com/a/jeJB6](http://imgur.com/a/jeJB6)

